# Positions for Mr Aldi



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

I recently came across a few positions on the net that might work for Mr Aldi & myself.
Mr Aldi is a combination of exhaustion & vanilla. 
He works long hours & is in a constant state of stress due to his occupation. 
Also his previous lovers were not the nicest of women. 
So he has performance anxiety & he's exhausted, it's no wonder the guy doesn't initate anymore. 

He's loves me dearly & really wants us to have a great time together in the bedroom. 
He's cut down on the porn & has started showing more interest. 

So we need to find lazy/easy positions to help us. 


(I will upload the positions I found via Tapatalk as they won't attach now.)

Thank you for stopping by & taking the time to reading. 

Mrs Aldi


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

This should work for a tired man!

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

MrsAldi said:


> So we need to find lazy/easy positions to help us.


Outercourse but hot!

My favorite lazy position (can't find an appropriate photo) is where we are spooning. I mostly lay somewhat on my back with my left arm spread open. She lays on top of my left arm facing away from me with her head next to mine. Then I reach around with both my arms and have access to touch her in any way I want with coconut oil within reach. I usually caress her breasts with my left hand, use a vibe (or just my hand) with my right, and passionately kiss her earlobe and neck. Once things get really hot, she will reach behind and start giving me a HJ. 

That position is so comfortable we have literally gone at it and fallen asleep in that position. (just have a towel nearby!)


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

@bansanta thank you. Mr Aldi would definitely like that. 
You have great advice as always. 
You need to start a website or a book as your advice is always amazing.

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

If he lacks energy, then woman-on-top is a great start. When I'm feeling somewhat lazy, I love this. My wife has bad hips, though, so it's fairly rare 

Basically, any position in which he doesn't have to expend much energy will work (obviously!) Doggy style, with you doing the thrusting. Cowgirl/reverse cowgirl. Spooning is a good one, too. Even though the guy still has to do some thrusting, it's not in the push-up position (win!).

It's funny - not a lot of women realize the amount of energy expended by the guy during sex. Not that we complain, of course. But every now and again, it's super-appreciated if you guys do the work 

I've only recently, within the past couple of years, realized that my wife likes missionary, but with me literally laying on her, arms wrapped around her back or shoulders, hands on the back of her head (ie. not doing push ups). I don't weigh 200lbs, though, so I'm not crushing her. This is close and intimate, and easy on me, and she likes the closeness.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

MrsAldi said:


> Mr Aldi is a combination of exhaustion & vanilla.



My wife and I do this when she is traveling overseas and I'm home, but it can work if you are in the same house (but you'll have to hide and lock yourself in a room).

While he is in his recliner or the couch relaxing, call him on his phone via a FaceTime or video chat app like Skype. Call from somewhere within the house where you are hiding and put on a sexy show for him, and let him instruct you to do whatever he wants to see. Have a thing or two planned to shock and awe him! 

...eventually he will get frustrated with the screen and want the real thing and you can come out and and let him have the real deal!

The whole point to this move is that is should get HIM very aroused while at the same time giving him personal space to relax and respond to you on his own terms. Once he is aroused he will *want* you closer! Which I am sure is something everyone enjoys to feel... When my wife is overseas, she responds very well to me telling her in detail how I miss her and what I would want her to do to me if she were there. Then she will show me what I am missing! It gets very hot!

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

@badsanta cool ideas!! 
Looks like I've got some underwear shopping to do!!!


Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

@alexm thank you Alex. Some good tips there! 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

MrsAldi said:


> @badsanta cool ideas!!
> Looks like I've got some underwear shopping to do!!!


Underwear is great and vanilla, but video chatting is an opportunity to push the boundaries of novelty a little bit while still being mostly vanilla.

Might I suggest you demonstrate some ben wa balls to him and describe in great detail how you have been training yourself to milk him through motionless tantric intercourse while he remains completely relaxed.

http://www.divinetantrictouch.com/p...f-“milking”-his-lingam-with-your-yoni-divine/

_(for the love of god, just don't invite people like this over for a demonstration/workshop, that part would NOT be vanilla!)_

It is one thing to have sex via thrusting, but if you describe to your husband how you can be in a simple embrace while you remain still and begin pulsating and gripping him from inside yourself, odds are you will see his eyebrows raise with interest in perfect synchronization with his erection! 

Cheers,
Badsanta


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

@badsanta the advice you gave me has been a treat! 
Mr Aldi is so happy that he booked us a weekend away in a sexy boutique hotel (my favourite kind). 
For the first time in years he actually initiated!!
Sunday night was incredible!
Can't wait for this weekend! 
Thank you badsanta!  

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

MrsAldi said:


> @badsanta
> *Mr Aldi is so happy that he booked us a weekend away in a sexy boutique hotel (my favourite kind). *
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

